# Canister Filter for Planted 55 Gallon



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

I currently have a Fluval 305 on my 55 Gallon planted tank. The 305 doesn't seem to have enough flow for my tank as I am getting very little water movement on the end of the tank opposite my spray bar. I have decided it is time to upgrade my filter. This time around I would like to try a Eheim filter specifically the professional series. I am looking for some advice as to what size filter would be recommended for my tank and if anybody here has a professional series Eheim filter and whether they are a good filter or not. Thanks alot.


PS. I currently have a inline heater as well as a co2 diffuser hooked to my fluval 305. I would like to reuse the heater on my new filter and possibly the co2 diffuser unless I switch to a intank type.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I found the Eheim Pro series overall pretty good but of course you pay for if you buy new. Their media capacity great as well. Weakness is in the clamps (you have to know how to open them). I have not found one used one without a broken clip - one of them had 3 broken. For the Pro II, the head pump is a problem. Just reconditioned 2 of them. Eheim uses a grease that hardens with time (or water). At the point, the pump becomes totally useless. Otherwise, it works great to start the flow and for clearing out trapped air. The Pro II upgraded intake and output spray bars are probably the best available.


----------



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

I am looking at the Eheim Pro 3 series just because there is a lot of talk online about the earlier series leaking. It sounds like the leaking problem was solved with the 3 series. Does anybody know how much flow is recommended for a planted tank?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

6.0DSLPWR said:


> I am looking at the Eheim Pro 3 series just because there is a lot of talk online about the earlier series leaking. It sounds like the leaking problem was solved with the 3 series. Does anybody know how much flow is recommended for a planted tank?


I believe the pro 3's available recently have had their pump head leak fixed. I had an older one and they sent me a brand new head super fast once I told them mine was leaking. It was a design flaw within the seal of the prime button.

Otherwise all of the Eheims I've had have been great. The quietest and most reliable though as Gordon said you do pay for it when buying new.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I have 3 2075's of various age (newest was boxing day sale @ J&L last year). One leaked a while back from the primer gasket. I called eheim, we checked the serial # on all 3, and they sent me 2 complete replacement heads, no questions.

I have 1 on my 75g and 2 plus sump on my 135g.

Excellent canister, excellent service.


----------



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Ive decided that im going to go with the 2075. I just hope its enough flow for my 55 gallon planted tank.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

No reason why you couldn't continue to use the 305 as well?


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

^ maybe want to sell it so u get some money back?


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

You do not want a lot of water movement if you adding co2. Best Ehime for your dollar is the 2217

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

PM sent............ Sunday @ 745am


----------



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

jkcichlid said:


> No reason why you couldn't continue to use the 305 as well?





Smallermouse said:


> ^ maybe want to sell it so u get some money back?


I actually didn't think of that until someone on plantedtank.net suggested it. They suggested keeping my 305 and getting a 106 and run dual canisters. What would be the advantages to running two smaller canister filters over one big one?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

6.0DSLPWR said:


> I actually didn't think of that until someone on plantedtank.net suggested it. They suggested keeping my 305 and getting a 106 and run dual canisters. What would be the advantages to running two smaller canister filters over one big one?


Nothing... Except more flow. Ehiems I believe have a lower flow rate aswell... (GPH rating) although awesome filters I think if you are looking for more flow, go with 2 smsller filters. Place one spraybar at the top at one end of your tank pointing across and the other at the other end pointing down. This creates a lot of flow, this is what I did with my 120 gallon. Or you could just add a powerhead.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Fish1da (Apr 24, 2012)

What he said!.... 2 always better than 1



Foxtail said:


> Nothing... Except more flow. Ehiems I believe have a lower flow rate aswell... (GPH rating) although awesome filters I think if you are looking for more flow, go with 2 smsller filters. Place one spraybar at the top at one end of your tank pointing across and the other at the other end pointing down. This creates a lot of flow, this is what I did with my 120 gallon. Or you could just add a powerhead.
> 
> Sent via the Shining.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You can always buy a powerhead and use that to create more water flow. They are cheap under $50. I run a powerhead on all my tanks for that reason.


----------



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

So from what everybody has said I think my options are 1)keep my 305 and add a power head or 2) Buy two filters like maybe two 2071 or two 2073 3)upgrade to a single canister filter like the 2075 i originally wanted and still add a powerhead. 

I am kinda leaning towards the two filter route. That way I can put my inline heater on one filter and my inline diffuser on the second filter. And the added filtration of two filters is a bonus.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

To get more flow, it's way more effective to use a powerhead. Getting flow out of a canister is expensive and wasteful if you don't need the extra filtration. Plus the things which are compromising your flow (heater and reactor) are both still going to be hooked up. If you're happy with your 305 I'd just get a powerhead. If you're not, then get the 2075 and a powerhead. Either way I think in a 55 gallon planted tank that's CO2 injected with lots of growth, a properly place powerhead will do much better than flow out of a canister and use way less power. For instance a 1000 gph HK will use 7 watts while your 2075 will use 35w.

Having said all that though, I like the redundancy of dual filters so if the $ is not an issue (for purchase price and power usage) get the second filter.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

With more than 1 filter in theory you can get more volume of media and each filter can take care of one area of the tank so water in different area of your tank can all get filtered more frequently while if you have only 1 filter (no powerhead) the part of the tank farest from the intake will not get filtered as often as the waste would need to travel longer before they are sucked into the intake. You can place a powerhead to push the waste toward the intake in this case but if you have the money and room you can also add one more filter, which should not hurt.
Now something just come to mind but I am nto sure if it is a good idea: Can you perhaps try to get two filter hooked up to each other with one mainly taking care of mechanical/chemical and one biological then out to a UV so you have only 1 intake and 1 output inside the tank but two filters joined to each other.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

For a 55g, I would run two 305 equivalent. One 305 will probably get by. When it comes to filtration, I like to double or quadruple if I have the cash and extra filter.
I ran two XP3 on a 55g before. Less maintenance and as some may like also only 50% of the media get cleaned at a time.

A used 305 is not that much more $ than a power head any way


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> A used 305 is not that much more $ than a power head any way


I'm pretty sure used HK's will be next to free once a few members I know get some Tunze.


----------



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

I like the idea of running two filters and I would like to upgrade from my 305. I am most likely going to get two 2071 or two 2073 and run those. Theres nothing wrong with my 305 I just have the money and want to upgrade to something a little better/nicer.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd go for the 2x2073's then. Same pump as the 2075 with just one less media basket. Having 2 of the same makes keeping spare parts more efficient too.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Since we are talking about filter have you guys tried those Sun sun on ebay that comes with a UV? How about getting 2 of those? These sun sun are prettry cheap. Are they any good?


----------



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have an "ebay special". It is branded as Aquatop, rather than SunSun. My "ebay special" runs almost sliently, and is quieter than my Eheim 2234. They both are rated for 60g tank. The only con I have with the filter is the media. The bio rings, that came with the filter, are very smooth and seem more like pre-filter media. I replaced them with 2 Biomax for Aquaclear 110.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

So they are fine as long as you buy some nice media? 
Did you get the one with the built in UV, they are under $100, are they?
Think if you get 2 of those you will have mor ethan enough for a 55 galoon for sure, and it is much cheaper.


----------



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

My ebay special doesn't have UV and it was under $100 (can't remember the exact amount); but I got the Eheim when it was on sale at Petsmart US for about the same $.

If you are not in a hurry watch out for deals on Eheim.


----------

